# McCain blasts Obama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sen. John McCain took his most direct shot at President Barack Obama since the presidential campaign on Friday morning, using a Senate floor speech to criticize the president for mocking the Republican concerns over the massive economic stimulus package.

In a fiery speech Thursday night before House Democrats, Obama rejected the GOP's characterization that the stimulus package was merely another spending bill.

"What do you think a stimulus is? That's the whole point. No, seriously, that's the point," Obama said at the retreat in Williamsburg, Va.

On Friday morning, McCain fought back.

"The whole point, Mr. President, is to enact tax cuts and spending measures that truly stimulate the economy," McCain said. "There are billions and tens of billions of dollars in this bill which will have no effect within three, four, five or more years, or ever. Or ever."

The back and forth is more reminiscent of the sharp attacks the two men exchanged on the campaign trail rather than Obama's hope of moving past partisanship in Washington. And it comes as McCain has positioned himself to becoming a leading opponent of the Senate Democratic plan, which may cost more than $920 billion if major cuts are not made.

McCain's criticism comes after a significant period of détente between the two campaign rivals and a direct effort by Obama to woo McCain and get him involved in policy negotiations. Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.), still a strong surrogate for McCain, told Politico that he believed Obama was "AWOL" on bipartisan negotiations on the stimulus, further showing the discontent on the GOP side of the aisle.

Obama and Democratic leaders say the GOP is pinpointing a handful of smaller items in the bill to undermine a large package designed to stimulate consumer spending and create jobs through an array of programs, including new infrastructure projects.

"Here's the point I'm making. This package is not going to be absolutely perfect, and you can nit and you can pick," Obama said Thursday. "That's the game we all play here. What I'm saying is we can't afford to play that game. We've got to pull together."

But McCain targeted an array of programs that he said were not needed in an emergency economic recovery package.

"$50 million in funding for the National Endowment for the Arts - all of us are for the arts," McCain said. "Tell me how that creates any significant number of jobs? After-school snack program is probably a good idea. Do we really want to spend $726 million on it?"

With Sen. Edward M. Kennedy (D-Mass.) recovering from brain cancer and the Minnesota Senate race still unresolved, Democrats have 57 seats and need to keep their caucus unified while pulling support from three GOP senators to pass the bill as soon as Friday evening.

McCain rejected that strategy and said Democrats should not call the measure "bipartisan" if only a handful of Republicans support it.

"You can call it an agreement, but you cannot call it a bipartisan agreement," McCain said.

Video:http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0209/18500.html


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Too bad McCain didn't show this type of balls during the campaign.

While we're at it, too bad he didn't let Bill Cunningham continue to TELL THE TRUTH on his behalf.
Too bad he felt compelled to show contempt (pro-life stance not withstanding) for the conservative base.
Too bad he's an open-border supporter.
Too bad he didn't come out swinging on the FM - FM debacle and out those pieces of shit Dodd and Fwank as the culpable cretins they are.
Too bad the republicans put a horrible candidate up for the general election.
Maybe if we had a strong candidate we could have put a nice dent in that 53%-46%, 8,000,000 vote margin.
I'm sick of "anybody but X" Give me a candidate I can embrace, who loves this country and who will preserve the Constitution, please!
Too bad our country is going down the sewer with that unqualified fraud in the White House.

I was in such a good mood before I read this article... P:
And considering the bile up in my throat, I guess I'm still in mourning.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Too bad McCain didn't show this type of balls during the campaign.


Bravo. The McCain of old (who I happen to like quite a bit) is back...four months too late.

Anyone else favor a balanced budget ammendment to the Constitution? Because I'm sick of this crazy overspending. The service (just the interest) on the national debt from 07', long before the TARP and auto bailouts, was about $240 billion, 10% of the national budget--$763 for every man, woman, and child and about $2,000 per actual taxpayer--and more than the combined budgets of the Dpet. of Commerce, State, Transp., Agricuture, Ed, Justice, Energy, Labor, Interior, and HUD.

Btw, anyone hear the Democrats excuse for cutting out the proposal (that wouldn't have cost a thing) to name bridges and infrastructure projects after fallen troops while the bill was in committee? They stated the language was too broad and it would potentially cause sewer projects to have to be named after vets. Last time I checked, committees can make changes to bills--that's what they're supposed to do.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I also received an email from a Pro 2A group that stated that there is a provision in that package to potentially give billions of dollars to ACORN (*Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now). *The anti-gun liberal group that was involved with voter fraud a while back.


----------

